# Night series captures



## HoboSyke (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## essjayyell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice, I like the 1st most. It's really dream-like if you know what i mean..


----------



## seora (Sep 19, 2005)

i love esp #1 too. very nice capture.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2005)

Night?
Oh sure.
Night.
Stars!
And the moon?

Well, I'm sure your camera lets you expose for longer than 15 seconds?
Which is the longest my camera is offering me (see signature), so my nighttime photos (in the Landscape&Nature Section) are a lot darker than yours!

I like the first best of all, too.


----------



## wxnut (Sep 19, 2005)

BRAVO. I am guessing shot with the full moon the last couple nights?


----------



## Mansi (Sep 19, 2005)

a nice mood and quality about the photographs... 
i really like 1&2... love the position of the clouds and the very dreamlike feel to them
Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 19, 2005)

Dude I dunno how you do it but your shots always have that '3D' effect to them. 

Excellent work.


----------



## HoboSyke (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys. Although I am not entirley happy with these shots 1 and 4 are my faves from this lot.
Shot these on a full moon. I try to get out every full moon. The lighting of a full moon is awesome.
Shot those about 15sec exposure. ISO 400 and aperture between f/4 and 5.6 - parameter 1 on canon 20D.


----------



## snownow (Sep 19, 2005)

Really like the first two, great work!


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 19, 2005)

Good job!


----------



## doenoe (Sep 19, 2005)

Those look great. Excellent job


----------



## pursuer (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow, beautiful work. The second shot does it for me I keep going back to it. 

It is strange to see the constellation Orion upside down, I hope I make it to the southern hemisphere someday.


----------



## HoboSyke (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks guys. More night captures coming this way real soon. I need to get the remote shutter release thing so I can do some "bulb" exposures..


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 19, 2005)

very awesome stuff here, inspiring!


----------



## pSank (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice shots bud! keep up the good work!


----------



## HoboSyke (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks guyz..


----------

